# What materials are these?



## Tim80 (Sep 4, 2021)

I have a system and where the heads attach to the branch line, there is a direct connection. The head screws onto a fitting that is directly attached to the line. However, when a person came to work on my system he used a different connection process/system. He tied into the branch line with a fitting that allowed for a flexible hose to be connected. He screwed that same type of connector into the head and then heated up the end of the flex tubing with a torch and pressed it onto the connectors. This seemed like a better connection system especially if you were to run over the head with the lawn mower because it was more likely to flex/move than to break off.

Does anyone know what the tubing and connectors are called? I have some work to do and anytime I have to dig up a sprinkler head, I want to replace the connector with the flexible system.

Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most likely something like this. You can make your own or buy these pre made ones. It's called funny pipe


----------



## Tim80 (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you. I'm not sure if that's exactly what they were using, but it is close enough to help me figure it out. Appreciate the link. Funny Pipe - great name.


----------

